# my pets



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Here are all my pets...
my 44 gal - rhom tank


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my bros 55gal - texas cichlid, 2 j.d's, sweet pleco, fire eel, jewel cichlid and 2 upside down catfish.
pic doesnt do it justice


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my dog, german shepard called misty


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

My cat fosty


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: you know that u can post more than one pic per post 
just hit the add attachment button to the post

and get a better pic of that rhom
the last ones were great


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my mums lame ass tank, one guppy, 2 neons, a cory and a kribensis


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my scorps, 3 emperors in a 6 gal long


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

crappy pic of my 17 gal, wit one green spotted puffer and bronze cory.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

nice pets man arnt your scorpians boring though?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Fat cat :rasp:

Would i be right in guessing that middle scorp shed recently?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> nice pets man arnt your scorpians boring though?
> [snapback]848242[/snapback]​


yes and no
they are great to watch when feeding and come out of there wholes every once and a while


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea they are fairly boring, dont do much. i only see them when i pick up the wood they hind under all the time. 
i think the middle one has shed recently, there is one that looks as if it about to anytime soon.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

corys are shoaling fish. grab the one out of your mums tank and put it in with yours... then get another 1-3 to put in there. you'll have much happier corys that way.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice collection of animals you got there bro


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hi thnaks for the compliments.
i knwo corys r shoaling, and iw as gonna put my mums in my tank coz i think she is giving hers up. thanks neway tinkerbelle


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

You can almost start your own zoo!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice pics, would love to see a better pic of the rhom. those scorps r something that i would never have i saw too many of those in arizona when i went. they creap me out


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

go to the piranha picture and video section to see some pics of my rhom


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

alot of variety,nice pets.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Those scorpions are nasty.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet


----------

